# True or false: Goldies communication skills



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm. The closest I'd come to that very broad and sweeping generalization is to say that many adolescent dogs (and perhaps it's more common in sporting breeds and bully breeds) tend to be a bit persistent in their "c'mon, you know you wanna play with me" moves when with others. But it's usually an age thing, not a breed thing .... and it's only some, not all.

For as many who run hard-headed about accepting "back off" cues from others, there are as many who beautifully read the other dog's body language and react appropriately.

At least, that's been my experience working as a pet dog trainer for the past 12 years.


----------



## kimberlygino (Jul 11, 2012)

Pixie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The other day in Puppy school one of the trainers said that it was really good that Pixie (3 months old at the time) was already attending the lessons, since GR generally do not communicate very well with other dogs and are often interpreted as agressive even though all they want is to play.
> 
> Any insights on this?


hey i don't think goldies are aggresive  they are all very friendly. however, sometimes it might be due to genetics. hmm, just a word of caution- don't stress your dog too much by training as they might be too stress and hence they might have demotic or might backfire. but a little obedience will be good. the more time you spend with your golden, you will feel that they will have a way of communicating with you. i had 15 years with my boy and i understood him really well. it takes time. since they are still a puppy, they are very playful which sometimes might be interpreted as aggresive.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

kimberlygino said:


> hey i don't think goldies are aggresive  they are all very friendly. however, sometimes it might be due to genetics. hmm, just a word of caution- don't stress your dog too much by training as they might be too stress and hence they might have demotic or might backfire. but a little obedience will be good. the more time you spend with your golden, you will feel that they will have a way of communicating with you. i had 15 years with my boy and i understood him really well. it takes time. since they are still a puppy, they are very playful which sometimes might be interpreted as aggresive.


 
kimberlygino, I was refering to comunication with other dogs, not with people. That they will want to play, but other dogs will interpret their body language as "he means trouble".

She is all about "let's play, I am wagging my tail" (actually she waggs her entire butt ). Can't imagine a more friendly pup 

The puppy school is also for her to learn that, how to socialize with other dogs. There are a lot of breaks and most of the times we are being trained, not the dogs


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmm.. Molly was never really like that. She plays with dogs who try to solicit play with her, but she is rarely the one asking for play, unless it's a dog she knows. It could have something to do with her meeting adult dogs who don't like puppy antics but like I said she had pretty much always been this way. She has met many dogs who she knows won't want to play and doesn't try to get them to.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pixie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The other day in Puppy school one of the trainers said that it was really good that Pixie (3 months old at the time) was already attending the lessons, since GR generally do not communicate very well with other dogs and are often interpreted as agressive even though all they want is to play.


Hmmm.... I think your trainer is halfway there but no cigar.  

I think all young dogs learn as they go, especially if they are only dog. And some - no matter how well-socialized they are - NEVER LEARN. It's not breed specific. 

They are not really interpreted as aggressive? More like a "challenge"? I think they set off triggers for dogs who _are_ aggressive or have social issues.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Pixie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The other day in Puppy school one of the trainers said that it was really good that Pixie (3 months old at the time) was already attending the lessons, since GR generally do not communicate very well with other dogs and are often interpreted as agressive even though all they want is to play.
> 
> Any insights on this?


I think a well socialised golden retriever must be one of the best breeds at exhibiting good communication skills with other dogs. They are large (sometimes boisterous) dogs, which maybe a bit offputting to some initially, but the majority I have come across (whilst not being pushovers) are non-aggressive, naturally friendly and instinctively know how to communicate and interprete another dog's behaviour adequately (given the opportunity). Bonnie has an instincive knack of "reading" other dogs and adapting accordingly - she never has any problems and she is still a bouncy youngster. She doesn't ignore other dogs, but if they don't want her she has the good sense to leave them to it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Pixie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The other day in Puppy school one of the trainers said that it was really good that Pixie (3 months old at the time) was already attending the lessons, since GR generally do not communicate very well with other dogs and are often interpreted as agressive even though all they want is to play.
> 
> Any insights on this?


I don't agree with that trainer. 
I do think it is good that your puppy is in school.
I never heard it said that Golden Retrievers generally do not communicate very well with other dogs and they are known to be sweet and NOT agressive! Has this trainer ever had a Golden Retriever?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

kimberlygino said:


> hey i don't think goldies are aggresive  they are all very friendly. however, sometimes it might be due to genetics. hmm, just a word of caution- don't stress your dog too much by training as they might be too stress and hence they might have demotic or might backfire. but a little obedience will be good. the more time you spend with your golden, you will feel that they will have a way of communicating with you. i had 15 years with my boy and i understood him really well. it takes time. since they are still a puppy, they are very playful which sometimes might be interpreted as aggresive.


Well said!


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think your trainer has been around many goldens. Munson is my first golden baby and there isn't aggressive fiber in his being or any golden I have meant. Mine is just a big goober , and everyday I love him more everyday.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

As Stephanie said, it is a very sweeping generalization, and one that I have not found to be true in well over 25 years of teaching.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am not surprised.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldn't call it aggressive by any stretch of the word, but I can tell that Kenzie doesn't always "get it" when being told not to push it by Grumpy Guinness! He'll growl at her and she'll just keep going back to try to get him to play. Eventually, I end up redirecting her elsewhere because I think he only has so much patience! If she pushes him too far and he snaps at her (never making contact) then she'll scurry away-at least for a little while. I don't know if she really doesn't read his warning signals, or if she's just ignoring it because she's so desperate to play!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Actually, I think the trainer may have a point. Ben was not socialized as a puppy and young adult. While he enjoys greeting other dogs, and likes to play with some dogs, he is also really bad at reading them. He'll charge directly over to say hello, which scares many off or makes them wary. (We've worked on this and he is getting better.) He'll bark to try to get them to play. He'll get sniffed and then get upset at the intrusion - turning around and snapping - though he does the same sniffing thing. When he does play with other dogs, he sometimes gets over-excited and too rough. The one dog he gets to play with every few months is teaching him to tone it down and not to bark at her, but the other family dog he sees occasionally is rougher than he is, so he gets contradictory lessons.

I think socializing your dog young is a great idea. By exposing her to a wide variety of personalities, she may learn how to behave with different kinds. I wish Ben had had that advantage.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I adopted a "High Energy" male Golden Retriever at the approximate age of 3. He has NEVER aggressive with me!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is a rough player with other big boys but so so gentle with the Yorkies.

He plays best with other goldens, weimeraminers, labs, and huskies.


----------

